# VIP 211 problems



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone else reported the lip sync and hdmi problems to Dish? I just called advance tech support and was told that they had not heard of such problems.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know if I've got the "magic box", but I've been using HDMI on the 211 for the last week, and I haven't seen any problems.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Don't know if I've got the "magic box", but I've been using HDMI on the 211 for the last week, and I haven't seen any problems.


You must have the magic box, are you using dvi to hdmi or straight hdmi ?


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes I have seen the lip sync issue and reported it with my 411. No solution was offered by Dish other than they would look into it. It is not consistent... different channels, different times, different types of programming (SD and HD and OTA) and different amounts of out-of-sync. It also gets back in sync on its own if you wait long enough. Haven't checked if a soft-hard reset will temporarily fix it. I use the optical output for audio and component video.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm not trying to assume anything nor bash the 211, but I am concerned since reading a lot of the 211 problem posts here and on the other SAT forum. I currently have an 811 and have been considering upgrading to the 211. But after seeing so many negative posts referring to different problems with the 211, I'm wondering if this is such a good idea. Particularly since the 211 is just the 1st generation of the MPEG-4 receivers.
A lot of these posts remind me so much of the some of the same issues reported in the past on the 811 and thus bring up some very painful memories. I think that well, maybe I should wait until the "kinks" are worked out, but then I recall that the "kinks" in the 811 have never been fully worked out & here it is some almost 3 years later. In my case, it's only been in the last couple of software versions that my 811 began to stabilize.
Does anyone have any thoughts either way regarding this?...

Ken


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

khearrean said:


> I'm not trying to assume anything nor bash the 211, but I am concerned since reading a lot of the 211 problem posts here and on the other SAT forum. I currently have an 811 and have been considering upgrading to the 211. But after seeing so many negative posts referring to different problems with the 211, I'm wondering if this is such a good idea. Particularly since the 211 is just the 1st generation of the MPEG-4 receivers.
> A lot of these posts remind me so much of the some of the same issues reported in the past on the 811 and thus bring up some very painful memories. I think that well, maybe I should wait until the "kinks" are worked out, but then I recall that the "kinks" in the 811 have never been fully worked out & here it is some almost 3 years later. In my case, it's only been in the last couple of software versions that my 811 began to stabilize.
> Does anyone have any thoughts either way regarding this?...
> 
> Ken


Overall I like my 411/211 better than the 811. IMHO, the graphical menu system is far superior especially with the guide, the OTA tuner is improved (better locking on channel, no 0-49 bouncing), forward compatibility as MPEG4 arrives, have seen zero 'no info' problems, improved scaling on the 720p resolution setting for HD, and improved PQ on SD channels. Things I didn't like were removal of the analog OTA tuner, only one set of audio outputs, and no UHF remote. You always have growing pains with new products and you have to bleed a little if you live on the edge, I just hope we don't have to bleed as long as we did with the 811.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Henry63 said:


> You must have the magic box, are you using dvi to hdmi or straight hdmi ?


Have to admit, I'm using the DVI adapter with composite audio. Maybe it's strictly an HDMI issue.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

bhenge said:


> Overall I like my 411/211 better than the 811. IMHO, the graphical menu system is far superior especially with the guide, the OTA tuner is improved (better locking on channel, no 0-49 bouncing), forward compatibility as MPEG4 arrives, have seen zero 'no info' problems, improved scaling on the 720p resolution setting for HD, and improved PQ on SD channels. Things I didn't like were removal of the analog OTA tuner, only one set of audio outputs, and no UHF remote. You always have growing pains with new products and you have to bleed a little if you live on the edge, I just hope we don't have to bleed as long as we did with the 811.


I agree with you about living on the edge, I tend to let little things bother me like the pic moving when I use hdmi. You would think that those things would have been worked out before release.I'm using component cables right now and get very frustrated knowing I rushed out to buy monster hdmi cables and can't use them.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Mikey said:


> Have to admit, I'm using the DVI adapter with composite audio. Maybe it's strictly an HDMI issue.


Nope, I am using the digital optical out for audio -component for video, no HDMI, and definately have the sync issues....


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I discovered yesterday that I do have a problem with the 211. Caller ID isn't working like it did on the 811. The on-screen display says "Unknown" for every call, and doesn't even show the number.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

After a week of problems, there still there. Anybody thinking of dumping there 211 ? I am


----------



## dmils (May 1, 2005)

L2.63 has downloaded and my lip synch problem is solved however I do not get DD over HDMI-only optical out:nono2:


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

dmils said:


> L283 has downloaded and my lip synch problem is solved however I do not get DD over HDMI-only optical out:nono2:


L283 OR L263?

I HAVE L263


----------



## dmils (May 1, 2005)

Oops 2.63-will correct post


----------

